# Muscadine wine



## Fixit guy (Sep 19, 2009)

I just got through picking #40 of muscadines and the recipe that I am using calls for #6 lbs of fruit. My question is, do I put 6 lbs of fruit in the steamer and use just the amount that i steam or is there another amount of juice that I should use for one gallon? Actually I am making 3 gallons so I am going to triple the amount that I extrat from the juice.

Thanks
Fixit Guy........


----------



## gaudet (Sep 19, 2009)

I would steam juice 20 pounds of fruit and use it for your 3 gallons.....

I steamed 35-40 pounds for 6 gallons


----------



## Fixit guy (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, thats what I had in mind since I picked 40lbs. enough for two batches but this is the first time that I will be using steamed juice. Another question though, Will the seeds in the muscadines after steamingaffect the flavor since the are very bitter. The man that had the vineyard where I picked at brought up this question when I told him how I was going to make the wine.


Thanks again
Fixit Guy.....


----------



## gaudet (Sep 19, 2009)

I have not experienced any bitterness from the seeds when steaming. Out of curiosity, what variety are you using? I have used only carlos grapes so far....


----------



## Fixit guy (Sep 19, 2009)

These are called Frye. They are a large bronze variety. The owner of the vineyard says that he likes the ISON variety which is a black muscadine. I tried both varieties and both were good and the Frye were easy pickings. I might go back and get some of the ISONs next week and give them a try. I have made a lot of wine but never muscadine. Blueberry and blackberry are my two favorites so far with Apricot right behind.


----------



## gaudet (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice to meet you Fixit Guy. I've done quite a variety of different stuff. So far the best has been a mulberry wine I made earlier this year. I am growing isons in the back yard along with carlos and dixie red. The grow in clusters so picking is going to be easy. It is my first season growing the vines and I only have a couple clusters of ison grapes, so I will have a sample of them soon. Looking forward to making wine from them. The place I got them from says to expect mature vines to put out 60-80 pounds of fruit. That sounds like enough to do a good 9-12 gallons of wine from each vine..... No complaints there.


----------



## Fixit guy (Sep 19, 2009)

Not far from my home there is a blueberry processing center. I know the people that run it and they give me their "culls". Which are a little too ripe to market but makes great wine and they are already picked and in the cooler. 

It don't get any better than that!


----------



## gaudet (Sep 19, 2009)

I got my grapes last year from a co workers farm. I'm hoping to be as lucky this year.


----------

